# Nintendo Direct 10.1.13



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 30, 2013)

Nintendo has just announced their latest Nintendo Direct will be making its way over to your screens tomorrow, October 1. The broadcast will take place at 7 am PT, 10am ET, and 3pm UK time, and will cover both Wii U and 3DS games launching later this year. Will Nintendo finally announce an official date for MiiVerse on the 3DS? Perhaps even Flipnote Studios 3D. What do you think?




Spoiler: Gameplay Videos and Trailers






Spoiler



Source


----------



## EthanObi (Sep 30, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 30, 2013)

Hopefully more about the WiiU Big Summer Autumn Update and Miiverse for the 3DS


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

*direct start*
Iwata: due to technical problems we have to announce that the release of Pokemon X & Y will be rescheduled for a later date. thanks for you comprehension.
*end of transmission*
everyone reaction 

Now seriously. I think maybe they'll be announcing the release date of the miiverse for 3DS among other small news like Flipnote Studio 3D.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 30, 2013)

who needs e3


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe them saying "you can Download Pokemon X & Y Now!!!!"
and people who want hard copies will have to wait


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> who needs e3


 
Evereybody who likes an actually decent show.

inb4MoreFootageOfWhatWe'veAlreadySeen just like last time.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah, the cycle of unrealistic expectations and crushing disappointment begins anew. I can almost taste the sad already.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Is the pic in the OP mean that is going to be a big one?


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Evereybody who likes an actually decent show.


Normally, I'd say something snappy like "I'll repeat the question: who needs e3?  "...

but while e3 isn't exactly what I would call "an actually decent show"...I have to admit this is nintendo direct we're talking about. Starting the show with a bow and a "herro eve'ybody" (with wave to the audience) against a random white background isn't exactly something that will start a mexican wave.


----------



## joshstyle (Sep 30, 2013)

hopefully the new 3ds update too


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe Nintendo will announce a 3ds update turning it region free or a region free 3ds?

Probably won't happen but I can hope, can't I ?


----------



## Arras (Sep 30, 2013)

If this is just about 3DS and WiiU games launching later this year there probably won't be anything new, but maybe there'll be a surprise? The last time I watched a Nintendo Direct they announced Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney out of the blue, so who knows.
Anyway, I'll be too busy playing Terraria to care.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 30, 2013)

Who needs anything new.....?  Just give me more Zelda LBW & Super Mario 3D World footage and I'll be happy!
(Wouldn't mind more DKC either while they're at it...)


----------



## Bobbybangin (Sep 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, the cycle of unrealistic expectations and crushing disappointment begins anew. I can almost taste the sad already.


 
This must be about the 400th time you've posted this exact same comment when pertaining to something Nintendo and especially Wii U related. If the only thing they announced was a wet fart, I highly doubt anybody is going to be saddened by a Nintendo Direct. Maybe bored, but not saddened. Do you really just sit around and wait for these posts in eager anticipation of writing a negative rebuttal? What satisfaction is it exactly that you're gaining from your negative campaigning against Nintendo and the Wii U? Or is it just one of those "pesky" things to you?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> This must be about the 400th time you've posted this exact same comment when pertaining to something Nintendo and especially Wii U related. If the only the they announced was a wet fart, I highly doubt anybody is going to be saddened by a Nintendo Direct. Maybe bored, but not saddened. Do you really just sit around and wait for these posts in eager anticipation of writing a negative rebuttal? What satisfaction is it exactly that you're gaining from your negative campaigning against Nintendo and the Wii U? Or is it just one of those "pesky" things to you?


I think you just gave it to him :|


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> All this mad


 

And there's your answer.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Sep 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And there's your answer.


 
Right-O. The Mitt Romney bean head is really fitting for you. I get the whole persona thing. Negativity is the contribution.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> This must be about the 400th time you've posted this exact same comment when pertaining to something Nintendo and especially Wii U related. If the only thing they announced was a wet fart, I highly doubt anybody is going to be saddened by a Nintendo Direct. Maybe bored, but not saddened. Do you really just sit around and wait for these posts in eager anticipation of writing a negative rebuttal? What satisfaction is it exactly that you're gaining from your negative campaigning against Nintendo and the Wii U? Or is it just one of those "pesky" things to you?


... U should not have said that, as you have just proved his point.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Sep 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> ... U should not have said that, as you have just proved his point.



Ohhh...right. I shouldn't say anything. I should just continue to try to learn things here while sifting through all these garbage negativity posts. Sorry, I'm not that type. I do what I want. I'm not mad at you if you like it. To each his own I suppose.

To the OP, thanks for the post, an actual contribution I was unaware of.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Ohhh...right. I shouldn't say anything. I should just continue to try to learn things here while sifting through all these garbage negativity posts. Sorry, I'm not that type. I do what I want. I'm not mad at you if you like it. To each his own I suppose.
> 
> To the OP, thanks for the post, an actual contribution I was unaware of.


No offense but, I think you are overreacting way too much. Chill for a bit.
Gahars is known for making harmless puns and jokes like that. (While still being able to contribute in serious disscussions)
No one actually expected for someone to reply, especially him.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Sep 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> No offense but, I think you are overreacting way too much. Chill for a bit.
> Gahars is known for making harmless puns and jokes like that. (While still being able to contribute in serious disscussions)
> No one actually expected for someone to reply, especially him.


 
I'm well aware of what he's known for posting. I've been reading them for quite some time now. They consist of a lot of anti-Nintendo posts and the straw-man defense. Once or twice would be amusing, but it's almost every time somebody has something positive or just otherwise informative, pertaining to Nintendo, that he's standing at the ready with a negative rebuttal. I'm also well aware that he is used to no one replying to his posts.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## signz (Sep 30, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Maybe them saying "you can Download Pokemon X & Y Now!!!!"
> and people who want hard copies will have to wait


Since I'll be getting the game for 24.90 instead of 44.90, I'd be ok with that.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe is about Wind Waker HD. That is coming (retail) on Oct 4


----------



## Eriatarka (Sep 30, 2013)

hopefully they will mention Flipnote 3ds.
GODAMMIT!


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 30, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Maybe Nintendo will announce a 3ds update turning it region free or a region free 3ds?
> 
> Probably won't happen but I can hope, can't I ?


 
Its the games that are region-locked, not the console.
Unless the 3DS is different I guess. But that's how it usually works.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Please be more games and please let them come out this year and not next year!


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope they announce a new Rhythm Heaven Game......


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 30, 2013)

RUNE FACTORY 4! LETS GO!

(Like on every Nintendo Direct i wish to be)


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 30, 2013)

Where is it going to be? Are they livestreaming it from their Youtube channel? (which is totally awesome btw) I like the Nintendo Directs: I saw the one where they announced the New Super Luigi U. They filled up a bunch of big Luigi heads into the frame with Mr. Iwata; it was so awesome (and sexy for those of you who're perverts and like Mario porn...) ahem. I bet it'll be on the Nintendo channel since the last one was on there: I don't think they even have the Nintendo Channel anymore on the Wii, though. They said something about switching it to the Wii U?


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 30, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Where is it going to be? Are they livestreaming it from their Youtube channel? (which is totally awesome btw) I like the Nintendo Directs: I saw the one where they announced the New Super Luigi U. They filled up a bunch of big Luigi heads into the frame with Mr. Iwata; it was so awesome (and sexy for those of you who're perverts and like Mario porn...) ahem. I bet it'll be on the Nintendo channel since the last one was on there: I don't think they even have the Nintendo Channel anymore on the Wii, though. They said something about switching it to the Wii U?


 
http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/


----------



## TackyPie (Sep 30, 2013)

Hopefully an update with nintendo accounts for 3DS.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 30, 2013)

Flipnote was supposed to be released for a while, they extend it for January and maybe Febuary later


----------



## bowser (Sep 30, 2013)

As long as they don't announce a Wii U Lite that doesn't support the gamepad and HD.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder what they will talk about and whether there'll be any new announcements at all.
We'll probably see exact release dates for upcoming games announced, such as Wii Fit U (lol), Mutant Mudds 2 and Mario Kart 8.
Maybe more Pokemon talk.
I'd love to see some new games announced, like the next home console Zelda or Pokemon game. Probably not going to happen now though, with the release of Wind Waker HD and Pokemon X/Y.


----------



## Katsumi San (Sep 30, 2013)

I somehow remember English release of Senran Kagura Burst


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 30, 2013)

bowser said:


> As long as they don't announce a Wii U Lite that doesn't support the gamepad and HD.



WiiU mini, now with only an RF box for output and no USB storage support!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Its the games that are region-locked, not the console.
> Unless the 3DS is different I guess. But that's how it usually works.


Technically they can disable the region check altogether with a software update... except they won't since they introduced the region lock for a very specific purpose and importers are not working in their favor. Nintendo wants to keep dividing their profits between the branches because they live in a make-believe reality and are incapable of getting their sh*t together, restructuring and creating a centrally-administrated system like eveybody else... too many CEO's would lose their jobs and neither NoA nor NoE wants that to happen - they want to remain independent companies-in-a-company.


----------



## Vyse (Sep 30, 2013)

I surprise myself at how excited I am about the new installments in the Pokémon series. If they announce anything Pokémon-related, I'm not sure my poor heart can take it.

Or maybe more info about 'X'? I'll take whatever I can get, really. I just need a little bit more of a push before I spend money I don't really have on a Wii U, så just give me a reason, Nintendo!


----------



## DarkSeele (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope they announce a release date for Monster Hunter 4


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 30, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Rockym (Sep 30, 2013)

bowser said:


> As long as they don't announce a Wii U Lite that doesn't support the gamepad and HD.


Hehe, I hope they do announce something like that.  The meltdowns would be priceless.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Sep 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Evereybody who likes an actually decent show.


 
lol what?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 30, 2013)

Flip note 3ds NA, EU release hopefully cause its already sept 30
Also most likely bout the new 2ds and 1ds heh


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 30, 2013)

> Unsere Nintendo Direct-Präsentation beginnt bald. Schau am Dienstag, dem 1. Oktober, um 16 Uhr (MESZ) wieder vorbei, um die weltweite Übertragung zu Wii U- und Nintendo 3DS-Titeln, die noch 2013 erscheinen, zu verfolgen!


 
Which means Ninty direct about games that are gonna come out in 2013!
So no Rune Factory 4 and no Monster Hunter 4!

I'm kinda sad but i knew that i won't get any information about RF4.

And btw it seems that Bravely Default is gonna come out in December 13th in Europe.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 30, 2013)

could they be announcing unified accounts? *crosses fingers*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Gahars is known for making harmless puns and jokes like that.


 Usually a pun and a joke are supposed to be funny...


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Usually a pun and a joke are supposed to be funny...


 
Gahars has got an unusual sense of what puns and jokes are...


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Usually a pun and a joke are supposed to be funny...


 
It was to me.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just want the whole Pokedex revealed just pics and names either in English, Japanese, or both.  Also, a confirmation of easy ways to get good IVs on Pokemon would be nice.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I just want the whole Pokedex revealed just pics and names either in English, Japanese, or both. Also, a confirmation of easy ways to get good IVs on Pokemon would be nice.


 
So basically, reveal the whole game... Yeah Nintendo will never do that.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 1, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> So basically, reveal the whole game... Yeah Nintendo will never do that.


 
I just want to see what the Pokemon look like, to pick out some of the cool and cute ones for my team, they can omit every other thing that's spoilerific such as locations, base stats, type etc.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tey





Hop2089 said:


> I just want to see what the Pokemon look like, to pick out some of the cool and cute ones for my team, they can omit every other thing that's spoilerific such as locations, base stats, type etc.


A big part of pokemon is discovering them in the game. There's no way they'll do that. The important thing, is to keep the fanbase intereted. Hence why they forbid the reviewers to reveal any new pkm. Including the starters final forms.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 1, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Tey
> A big part of pokemon is discovering them in the game. There's no way they'll do that. The important thing, is to keep the fanbase intereted. Hence why they forbid the reviewers to reveal any new pkm. Including the starters final forms.


 
I always thought it was just due to legal matters that forbid reviewers from leaking the Pokedex.

The suspense is just murder for me and the fake reveals don't help.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Evereybody who likes an actually decent show.
> 
> inb4MoreFootageOfWhatWe'veAlreadySeen just like last time.


what like fancy lights, big screen tvs, booth babes and the rest of that useless crap?* give me a list of games that's ALL i need!*


----------



## Izual Urashima (Oct 1, 2013)

I just want a confirmation of Etrian Odyssey Untold for Europe, and more info on X. Give me that and it'll be enough for me.


----------



## blinkzane (Oct 1, 2013)

All I want is a 3ds/wii u crossover E-shop. well, and that Wii U update.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I always thought it was just due to legal matters that forbid reviewers from leaking the Pokedex.
> 
> The suspense is just murder for me and the fake reveals don't help.


Not sure if kegal matters are involved, but the reason I mentioned is a big part of it.
Suspense is suspense, if anything, that suspense will make u buy the game, which is exactly what ninty wants.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to see some updates on 3D World (finally), maybe Mario Kart if we're lucky but I doubt it because it's not releasing this year.


----------



## Inuuto (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's a guess:
Satoru Iwata: We will be bringing MiiVerse to the 3DS in a future update. We will also like to announce that there will be an update within two weeks. I hope everyyone updates to play You-Know-What. *laughs*

Seriously though, if you don't want to update your 3DS to anything above 6.3, buy everything you might want on the eShop because it's going to be a long wait after the next update.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Technically they can disable the region check altogether with a software update... except they won't since they introduced the region lock for a very specific purpose and importers are not working in their favor. Nintendo wants to keep dividing their profits between the branches because they live in a make-believe reality and are incapable of getting their sh*t together, restructuring and creating a centrally-administrated system like eveybody else... too many CEO's would lose their jobs and neither NoA nor NoE wants that to happen - they want to remain independent companies-in-a-company.


 
oh I know the reasons, just pointing out that it's the games that are region locked, though I guess I didn't think they could disable it with a software update. Despite that,  when I read that it was a bit of a "derp of course" moment.


----------



## Sychu (Oct 1, 2013)

Metroid Fusion 2: 3D


----------



## UltraMew (Oct 1, 2013)

Iwata: We are glad to announce Pokémon FlareRed, OceanBlue, _and_ AquaSapphire and MagmaRuby! Out Christmas 2013!!!


----------



## VMM (Oct 1, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Iwata: We are glad to announce Pokémon FlareRed, OceanBlue, _and_ AquaSapphire and MagmaRuby! Out Christmas 2013!!!


 

Why the hell would they announce a Pokémon game so close to Pokémon X and Y release date?
If they are going to announce any new Pokémon it will be for late 2014 or later


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nintendo 3DS slim


----------



## mkdms14 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am hoping they will finally do the right thing and establish an account system and link purchases from WiiU and 3ds to that account and not the system.  Its wishful thinking I know but hey its what I want to hear tomorrow.


----------



## hhs (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm ready to get disappointed! 

At best we'll get that new Zelda mentioned that'll eventually come out. Maybe a launch date for Smash. But the Direct track record tells me we'll get a lot of talking and nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Technically they can disable the region check altogether with a software update... except they won't since they introduced the region lock for a very specific purpose and importers are not working in their favor. Nintendo wants to keep dividing their profits between the branches because they live in a make-believe reality and are incapable of getting their sh*t together, restructuring and creating a centrally-administrated system like eveybody else... too many CEO's would lose their jobs and neither NoA nor NoE wants that to happen - they want to remain independent companies-in-a-company.


 
Still never understood how the original DS did so well despite being region free, and selling over 150,000,000 units.... Let's hope we get an unified account system (yeah right lol _

Edit: changed to "region free" derp.


----------



## Sychu (Oct 1, 2013)

Super Mario Sunshine: Islands/Bright Sun ^  ^.
Would love to see a new iteration of 3DS (X"X"L/XLSLIM/VB2) but they just anounced 2DS so..
Also could use Starfox 64 2/Lylat Wars 3D.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 1, 2013)

"We will be bringing the MiiVerse DIRECTLY to you. The Miiverse will be delivered DIRECTLY to you in a future update. Stay tuned for more things delivered DIRECTLY to you!"


----------



## Supernovakid (Oct 1, 2013)

Iwata: Miiverse for 3ds and flipnote studio 3d, will be available straight after this nintendo direct. They may do this, seeing as its the start of fall . Hope so, they done this with some games in the eshop... Now i just have to find my 3ds.


----------



## beta4attack (Oct 1, 2013)

Calling it now:
A Link Between Worlds
Bravely Default
Some sort of deal or promotion
Flipnote Studio 3D
Maybe some VC news for Wii U
Mario Party Island Tour
Wii U fall update
3DS update teaser
Art Academy Sketchpad lessons
Super Mario 3D World
Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze
New SSB4 character (If we're lucky enough)

I don't think we're getting any info on something new since it's just for titles that are already stated as a 2013 release.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Still never understood how the original DS did so well despite being region locked, and selling over 150,000,000 units.... Let's hope we get an unified account system (yeah right lol _


1. most DS users don't give a shit because casual
2. it wasn't region locked


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 1, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> So no Rune Factory 4 and no Monster Hunter 4!
> I'm kinda sad but i knew that i won't get any information about RF4.


 
You not seen this yet? http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-10-01-3ds-game-rune-factory-4-out-in-europe-spring-2014


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 1, 2013)

EyeZ said:


> You not seen this yet? http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-10-01-3ds-game-rune-factory-4-out-in-europe-spring-2014


No mentioning of games releasing in 2014 in today's ND


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 1, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> No mentioning of games releasing in 2014 in today's ND


 
I was informing Gamerzhell of the game he was asking about, as he seemed he wanted some news of it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Still never understood how the original DS did so well despite being region locked, and selling over 150,000,000 units.... Let's hope we get an unified account system (yeah right lol _


The original DS was not region locked, the locking started with the DSi. Apart from the iQue systems which had an additional chip storing Chinese fonts, each and every DS is the same and can play games from any region.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome. Not gonna expect anything though, but I hope for the best!


----------



## Issac (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone know if the European Bravely Default will be the old or the new (better?) version?

Found the answer myself! It is the new version! That's great 

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/09/2...iler-shows-english-language-gameplay-footage/


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 1, 2013)

EyeZ said:


> I was informing Gamerzhell of the game he was asking about, as he seemed he wanted some news of it.


Ah, ok then. XD


----------



## heartgold (Oct 1, 2013)

I wonder when we will see the Pokemon trainer for smash bros. Would like to see some 3DS footage of it.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 1, 2013)

Mario 3d World looks pretty cool.


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 1, 2013)

Welp Zelda is out on Nov 22nd in Europe, so I'll only have a little over a month to properly enjoy Pokémon Y D:


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The original DS was not region locked, the locking started with the DSi. Apart from the iQue systems which had an additional chip storing Chinese fonts, each and every DS is the same and can play games from any region.


 

I know it wasn't, I'm wondering what Nintendo's logic is for region locking the 3DS. The DS success wasn't killed or affected by being region free, so why should the 3DS?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

Did it air yet? Siliconera has a lot of new info out. AA5 demo *_*!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 1, 2013)

We did get something new... Kirby!


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 1, 2013)

Link between worlds looks a lot more interesting now


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 1, 2013)

Someone update OP with everything that happened, my stream brainfarted for most of it but i did catch that new kirby game which is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2013)

Woohoo! AA5 Demo <3


----------



## rizzod (Oct 1, 2013)

Well that was disappointing. As per usual.


----------



## Supernovakid (Oct 1, 2013)

WE HAVE BEEN TRICKED! NOTHING ABOUT POKEMON OR MIIVERSE


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the fact you don't have to complete dungeons in order in Link Between Worlds.  However, no Pokemon news, seriously, wtf.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2013)

I honestly don't need or want anymore Pokemon news. An Ace Attorney demo is good enough for me.


----------



## hhs (Oct 1, 2013)

Every direct seems worse than the last one.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

hhs said:


> Every direct seems worse than the last one.


Don't over hype yourself.


----------



## orcid (Oct 1, 2013)

The delay of Tropical Freeze is a disappointment, but there are so many games at the end of the year. So I have more than enough to play.
Mario 3D looks better in every trailer. I am very excited.
The Karaoke game seems to be a really great singstar clone, but since you can buy only time passes it will be very expensive playing it often. That is a pity.
The 3ds lineup is great as usual.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 1, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I like the fact you don't have to complete dungeons in order in Link Between Worlds. However, no Pokemon news, seriously, wtf.


 
Pokemon is 11 days away from release, what more do you wanna hear? They have already revealed alot to be honest.

You want the whole Pokedex, that's for you to discover when you get the game. It's not long to go anyway, someone will post all the spoilers before most people get their games.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Oct 1, 2013)

the AA5 demo has not appeared in the eshop yet even tho they said it would be avaliable right after the show but oh well


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 1, 2013)

Can anyone write a brief recap?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Can anyone write a brief recap?


Siliconera has all of the annoucements if you're interested.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 1, 2013)

hhs said:


> Every direct seems worse than the last one.


 
Just find one silver lining in a game you want.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2013)

Argh, where's the AA5 demo >.<


----------



## hhs (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Don't over hype yourself.


I'm not sure I was hyped at all. Here's my quote from earlier today.

_I'm ready to get disappointed! _

_ At best we'll get that new Zelda mentioned that'll eventually come out. Maybe a launch date for Smash. But the Direct track record tells me we'll get a lot of talking and nothing worth mentioning. _

We didn't even get either of those pessimistic guesses but for the "lot of talking and nothing worth mentioning" I think I nailed it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Just saw the video, since when was Bowser on Pimp My Ride?


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2013)

hhs said:


> I'm not sure I was hyped at all. Here's my quote from earlier today.
> 
> _I'm ready to get disappointed! _
> 
> ...


Well, there is a new Kirby game, but that is pretty much it. I treat the Directs as a way to get some information about games that release soon or something, not a place where all sorts of awesome announcements are made. That way I usually get what I expect and sometimes there's a nice surprise.


----------



## XiTaU (Oct 1, 2013)

new kirby and sonic lost world footage made it worth it for me kinda interested in trying my free 1 hour karaoke also


----------



## orcid (Oct 1, 2013)

Besides the games: I can`t wait to get the green Luigi remote plus!


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 1, 2013)

Still no demo.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Oct 1, 2013)

demo's now up,


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 1, 2013)

Demo is up guys, downloading now!

[Edit] Ninja'd


----------



## Osha (Oct 1, 2013)

If you can't find the demo, just type "phoenix" in the search bar, you'll get it.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Terenigma (Oct 1, 2013)

30 Uses for the PW demo, well it beats the ridiculous 3 you got for EO4.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Osha (Oct 1, 2013)

"There isn't much time in a demo after all."
You clever bastards.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Terenigma (Oct 1, 2013)

Awww maybe i was being a little delusional to think that entire first episode would be in the demo  Still! Looked good, 3D was good and the new emotion detector was neat altho i hope its implemented a bit better in later cases but this was the tutorial for it so yeah. Loved the policeman dude's dismantle/remantle tho haha!


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet! Thats awsome, dude


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Osha (Oct 1, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> Awww maybe i was being a little delusional to think that entire first episode would be in the demo  Still! Looked good, 3D was good and the new emotion detector was neat altho i hope its implemented a bit better in later cases but this was the tutorial for it so yeah. Loved the policeman dude's dismantle/remantle tho haha!


 
Yeah, that demo was waaaay too short, I was sorta hoping for more. But the gameplay is still the good old same, with the new emotions twist which is really enjoyable. And these musics, my god, these musics !


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2013)

I love that emotion thing. It's fun to use and it makes sense, not just semi-random guessing like Apollo's bracelet.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, the Ace Attorney Series took one big step to making an awesome looking 3D game.
It was all normal like the other games but I noticed some errors which I hope will be fixed in the full game.The 3D Effect in the cutscenes sometimes is off like, in the first cutscene, the staircase is in 3D and it looks like it's floating above the floor. Aaaand, the voices... It's nice but I'm kinda jelous of the JP users who have a manly Phoenix Wright Voice. Here, iz like a 17 year old is voice acting phoenix. Finally, a tiny thing to consider, the 3DS volume capacity. When I played the DS versions of the game on my 3DS, I heard the music so clear it was awesome. This game has very beautiful music but I can't hear it properly. Even with headphones. Hope there's a way to increase the volume.


----------



## VMM (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm super excited about Kirby for 3DS,
the same can't be said about my wallet,
Yoshi's New Island, Pokemon Y, Zelda ALBW and now this,
bye bye money.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Games announced, gets hired to a new job, it's an omen for sure


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 1, 2013)

No new Rhythm Heaven??
WHYYYYYYYYY!!??


----------



## VMM (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't wait to try Ace Attorney demo.
It's a shame it's not an entire case, that would have made my day.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2013)

pretty much nothing that i didn't already know about


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 2, 2013)

Kirby gave me a fangasm. Really, it looked that good.
That is all.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 4, 2013)

Take it back(wards) now y'all!


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 5, 2013)

I came all over my computer screen when I saw Kirby for 3DS.


----------

